# ➡️ ✵ ✥ ✵ Tegs & Glasguensis ✵ have joined the English Only moderation team. ✵ ✥ ✵



## Cagey

Great news! Glasguensis and Tegs have agreed to join the English Only moderation team in addition to their other moderating duties. We are very happy to have them.


----------



## owlman5

Thank you, Glasguensis and Tegs. I'm glad to hear that you have joined the EO team.


----------



## Loob

Excellent news!


----------



## Uncle Jack

That's great to hear. Thank you to both of you.


----------



## suzi br

Good stuff.
Thanks.


----------



## PaulQ




----------



## ewie

✋😺🤚 _[cat doing jazz hands]_


----------



## JulianStuart




----------



## Tegs

Thanks everyone  I hope we do an acceptable job of it!


----------



## london calling

Woo ho 😊!


----------



## Hermione Golightly

Thank you both! I promise to behave.


----------



## Tegs




----------



## Jektor

Thanks to all the moderators who give their time to keep everything tidy. Without them, I doubt this site would be the success that it is.


----------



## EdisonBhola

Great news! Thank you to both. Other forum members and I have received their help on many, many occasions.


----------



## Mnemon

Personally do hope to take advantage of their knowledge with regard to the English language even more. As my experience goes, they are the cream of the crop!


----------



## shuqi

Great!


----------



## dojibear

It's great to see @Tegs and @Glasguensis as new moderators.

While I'm a regular user of the English-Only forum, I could never be a moderator. It isn't an easy job.

I'm very happy to see people with the appropiate skills be willing to take on this responsibility.


----------

